# MFK Web-Tv Episode 7 "fawn distress"



## DesertGhost (Nov 6, 2010)




----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice video, although Torry's "not putting a shell back in his gun after killing one yesterday morning" sounds like proper gun safety to me. Remembering to chamber one after sitting on stand should be the issue.


----------



## jasonpredhunter (Aug 29, 2012)

You're right youngdon, but where he was hunting at was behind his house, and he walked there. Also, he was by himself and nobody else there to shoot except the camera. I agree with ya though, but I've been guilty of the same mistake too. I probably shouldn't rely on my gun's safety as much as I do, but that's why I hunt alone. Nobody to blame but myself. Thanks for watchin' though, I'll get on Torry's ass for the gun safety!


----------



## pantherarms99 (Nov 2, 2011)

First off im a big fan, all your videos ive seen are great, not enough videos of guy hunting in thick country so this is really great stuff, ive have learned alot from watching yalls vids, to me the biggest thing is how well using vocals work in this part of the country, i have picked up my using vocals since watching u guys and its worked for me, like i said big fan so please keep it up, by the way i think Torrys fawn distress is as good as ive heard


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

jasonpredhunter said:


> You're right youngdon, but where he was hunting at was behind his house, and he walked there. Also, he was by himself and nobody else there to shoot except the camera. I agree with ya though, but I've been guilty of the same mistake too. I probably shouldn't rely on my gun's safety as much as I do, but that's why I hunt alone. Nobody to blame but myself. Thanks for watchin' though, I'll get on Torry's ass for the gun safety!


 I'm aware of the safety issue because i have made the same error.... ahem .....more than once unfortunately. I also enjoy your videos and one of these days i'll git me some of them calls.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Man,that was close! You could smell the thing from that distance!lol


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

That coyote was so close, looks like it didn't have much hair left on it. Wonder if they actually hit the coyote when they shot.


----------



## DesertGhost (Nov 6, 2010)

youngdon said:


> one of these days i'll git me some of them calls.


Im ready when you are.


----------

